# Haf 932 PSU Mount Top or Bottom?



## bpgt64 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been considering moving the PSU in my rig to the top, and re-routing the cabling, which isn't that much of a hassle.  I can't fit a 3rd GPU into my rig without moving the PSU, or atleast I can't fit the GTX 275 I wanna use as a Phsyx whore for benching to do so.

Additionally, I have a corsair 850W psu, but it only has 4x 4/6pin plugs for my current CF setup.  Would using a converters for the two additional power plugs needed by the GTX 275 off a normal rail be a safe idea?

The one thing I really like about my case right now is I have a 250mm fan and 4 Scythe Kaze fans pumping in air from the front and sides, and the two GPUs, + Top Traditional 140mm exhaust fan pulling air out.  And then there's the open top that the remaining pressure is released through.  This keeps my i7 920 overclock nice and cool at 4.2ghz.  
Point being, would moving the PSU up top obstruct too much, or with good cable management, ie the giant whole at the top, I think I could hide it away enough that it would be fine?

Any suggestions?  I'll throw up some picks later on tonight when I get home.


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like bottom. Not as top heavy and I do better with bottom cable managment. I also think it looks better. Might wanna see if someone can link you to bumblebees HAF 932 Guide.


----------



## Killura (Feb 16, 2010)

I am using the same case and have my psu at the bottom, my draw back is that my lower gfx card is pretty much sitting on my psu.  I would have mounted my psu on the top if i didnt have to remove my giant top case fan.  I highly doubt that you will notice a temp increase due to the fact that this case dose nothing but breath!  Only thing i can see as a problem is your cable length to reach the bottom gfx card.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am gonna have to see if the cables will reach when I get home.  I have already removed the top fan, as it was really overkill and just getting in the way of allowing the air coming in the sides and front to vent.


----------

